# Your Bhyve guests?



## Deleted member 63539 (Aug 10, 2020)

I found Debian/Devuan to be the most easy to deal with. All of my Bhyve guests now are Debian/Devuan.

What about yours?


----------



## SirDice (Aug 10, 2020)

All my bhyve guests are FreeBSD.


----------



## jardows (Aug 11, 2020)

I've only ran a Windows 10 guest at this point.  Seems to work fine, though it is a little slow.  That may be the RDP connection, but I know there are some performance enhancements coming in 13 and if I can switch the IO driver, it is supposed to be faster.  My main motivation is to run MS Office, as some of the formatting I have to do for classes is very difficult to perform in Libre/Open Office.  For that purpose, it is working well enough.


----------



## jmos (Aug 11, 2020)

Debian 7 amd64 (Wheezy)
Debian 8 i386 (Jessie)
Debian 10 amd64 (Buster)
Debian 11 amd64 (Bullseye)
Ubuntu Desktop 20.04 LTS 64Bit
Windows 10 Home 64Bit
FreeBSD 12.1 amd64 Release


----------



## a6h (Aug 11, 2020)

FreeBSD base/releng/X.Y
freebsd-update(8), portsnap(8) and pkg(8)
/etc/freebsd-update.conf: `src world kernel`
FreeBSD base/head
svnlite(1), compile kernel and build ports
SVN: /usr/src, /usr/ports, /usr/doc
FreeBSD base/release/X.Y.0 (ISO)
_Empty: No update, ports, lib32, .... Just for study and testing._
alt/misc.


----------

